# Alpine Customer Appreciation Day Aug 23



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

www.Alpinethankyou.com

Looks fun. Anyone else going??? 

Hope I get accepted to join. Since I do run their products.

It would suck to not participate in their customer appreciation day when I'm a customer.


----------



## donpisto (Jul 26, 2006)

Why, just why do I not have my Accord 

Hope you get selected James. You can represent the 626


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

Lol my car is nowhere close to a show car.


----------



## donpisto (Jul 26, 2006)

All you have to do is pretty things up and take pics and if you get selected and show up they can't kick you out


----------



## dbphelps (Jun 30, 2006)

Thanks for the headsup... I just submitted the Trans-Am...


----------



## oshann (Aug 5, 2008)

wooot~


----------



## dbphelps (Jun 30, 2006)

Well, me and the Trans-Am just got an invite... 

Anyone else from here make the cut?


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

dbphelps said:


> Well, me and the Trans-Am just got an invite...
> 
> Anyone else from here make the cut?


me and my ugly car got invited


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

James Bang said:


> me and my ugly car got invited


I suggest those in Socal with alpine products to submit their cars. I'm only running the w200/h701 combo and it was enough. It could be the continuation of the 8/9 meet


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

crap, wish the sub was farther along and I would.... No alpine int he Scion


----------



## donpisto (Jul 26, 2006)

James Bang said:


> me and my ugly car got invited


Congrats! Represent the 626!


----------



## JP Fabrication (Feb 20, 2008)

I'm in. Another 626 in the house

04 VW Golf R32


----------



## dbphelps (Jun 30, 2006)

Wow, ok, so not an exclusive deal at all... 

Probably not worth the 2000+ mile drive then...


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

dbphelps said:


> Wow, ok, so not an exclusive deal at all...
> 
> Probably not worth the 2000+ mile drive then...


It was a mass email. you can see all the people they sent that email to


----------



## JP Fabrication (Feb 20, 2008)

James Bang said:


> It was a mass email. you can see all the people they sent that email to


I counted 72 email addresses it went to and one of them was Gary Bell's.

I guess it's how you define exclusive.


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

I also received another email about the event. So I guess they're trying to get even more folks to participate.

I'm fine with that. I only have about 15-20 miles to travel.


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

Wonder if my old or current car would qualify

Old: http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=7145&highlight=subaru+tens

New: http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=21694&highlight=tacoma+double+cab


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

TheDavel05 said:


> Wonder if my old or current car would qualify
> 
> Old: http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=7145&highlight=subaru+tens
> 
> New: http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=21694&highlight=tacoma+double+cab


easily.


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

My wifes basic ass stuff my even get me there


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

TheDavel05 said:


> My wifes basic ass stuff my even get me there


If you're willing to submit it and take the drive from CO...


----------



## low (Jun 2, 2005)

hmm..should i put the f1 setup back?? i want free food


----------



## kenk (Feb 27, 2008)

it looks like they extended the entry time to get more people. i love in-n-out!


----------



## redcalimp5 (Sep 10, 2007)

I signed up for it, too. 

Thanks James!


----------



## dbphelps (Jun 30, 2006)

Yeah, I am not driving that kind of distance for a show that anyone with an alpine deck and an amp can get into... Just not worth it...

I thought it was going to be a high-level event, something you would expect from a manufacturer...

For me, it would cost over $1200 in gas alone... Then add in hotel, etc...


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

IMO, even for a high-level event, it still wouldn't be worth it. But since I'm very close, I'm all for it. 

I thought you signed up cause you were close as well.


----------



## dbphelps (Jun 30, 2006)

Nope, Milwaukee, WI...

I thought it was going to be an exclusive event... My car is pretty much all that and then some, never in a magazine and for a premier type of event I figured it would have been worth it for the exposure... Kinda a big unveiling type of thing...

But it seems as if you have any Alpine stuff, your allowed...


----------



## JP Fabrication (Feb 20, 2008)

I agree with what you're saying. I'm only 30 min away so it's worth it to me.

I'm not saying my car is top notch show quality. I'm proud that I did all the work myself. It looks like they didn't have as many entries as expected. I have more than an Alpine head unit and amp. Here's what I've done so far.

iDA-X100 
TME-M740BT
NVE-N851A 
TUA-T020XM
PDX-1.1000
PDX-4.150
PDX-4.100
SPX-17PRO
SPX17MB
SPR17LS
SWX-1242D
KCA-410C

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=37525&highlight=r32


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

crnacnac said:


> I agree with what you're saying. I'm only 30 min away so it's worth it to me.
> 
> I'm not saying my car is top notch show quality. I'm proud that I did all the work myself. It looks like they didn't have as many entries as expected. I have more than an Alpine head unit and amp. Here's what I've done so far.
> 
> ...


Alpine BETTER appreciate that^^^. That's a sweet install/car full of Alpine products. 

For those that are afraid they won't accept are probably not seeing that it's Alpine's *CUSTOMER* appreciation day, not show car appreciation day.


----------



## kenk (Feb 27, 2008)

Yep, its not exclusive as I thought either. I think its a combination of not enough people know about the event and not a lot of people around LA use Alpine gear (travel is not covered). Half the people didn't buy it authorized anyway. Regardless, its nice of Alpine to invite us to their 30th year anniversary.


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

it is exclusive.... to Alpine customers running Alpine gear


----------



## kenk (Feb 27, 2008)

http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/exclusive
^ (#10) its not really exclusive if just about anyone with a alpine HU can get in


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

I know wtf exclusive means. I still stand by statement that it's *exclusive* to Alpine customers chosen by Alpine corp. 

I don't even see what's the big deal about the exclusivity of this event. 

The msrp worth of my two alpine units is more than $1000. I feel like I deserve to participate in this 'exclusive' event.

And if I 'only' have and Alpine HU, I'm still a customer and should be able to attend an event call Alpine *Customer* Appreciation Day. If I was denied, Alpine would probably lose a future repeat customer. I'm sure Alpine knows this, and might just be making it so that their customers feel special with this feel of exclusiveness. 


Sorry. long day.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Well I have their msrp 4k processor and a $850 HU and I have not got picked yet


----------



## kenk (Feb 27, 2008)

James Bang said:


> I know wtf exclusive means. I still stand by statement that it's *exclusive* to Alpine customers chosen by Alpine corp.
> 
> I don't even see what's the big deal about the exclusivity of this event.
> 
> ...


it wasn't a personal attack just clearing things up that its not that exclusive meaning they are not being picky with it thats all. no need to get all defensive. thats why I said its nice of alpine to invite all alpine fans regardless if it was bought grey market or not. big red im sure you will be be invited soon. to the other guy who has a big list of alpine stuff you definitely be features in their new website


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

BigRed said:


> Well I have their msrp 4k processor and a $850 HU and I have not got picked yet


It took a few days for me to get a response. It'll jsut be silly for me to get picked and not you. If you don't get a response, we can still hit up Autobacs for that little soundoff event. Atsaubrey will be there reppin' Zapco and ID. It'll be great to have both your setups at the same place and time again.


edit: i mentioned MSRP because i'm a broke-ass trying to sound like I paid more for my stuff


----------



## sandman661 (Aug 12, 2008)

I haven't gotten picked either...


----------



## JP Fabrication (Feb 20, 2008)

sandman661 said:


> I haven't gotten picked either...


Maybe they're running behind for some reason. I didn't get the second email about the entry date extension until 4 days after James got his


----------



## kenk (Feb 27, 2008)

They will probably email you a day before deadline which is the 20th


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Sent pic of my Alpine bumper sticker {still waiting on invite}


----------



## sandman661 (Aug 12, 2008)

I didn't expect to get picked, stock 1999 civic ex coupe.

with this for alpine gear in the car right now
idax100
type R 6.5 comps
type R 6x9's
mrp-f600 4 ch 

Not a big deal, either way works for me...


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

sandman661 said:


> I didn't expect to get picked, stock 1999 civic ex coupe.
> 
> with this for alpine gear in the car right now
> idax100
> ...


were you selected?


----------



## donpisto (Jul 26, 2006)

James Bang said:


> were you selected?


She's pretty hot


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

i only bump the best


----------



## ///Audience (Jan 31, 2007)

lol i got accepted into this thing and my truck deffinalty isnt show material... too bad i live in Texas


----------



## OgreDave (Jul 13, 2005)

They accepted mine .. dunno if I'll be there tho.


----------



## skibum (Aug 24, 2005)

I got accepted. It would be a long drive from Arkansas. If gas was still under 1.50 a gallon I would go.


----------



## emrliquidlife (Jan 19, 2008)

I just submitted today. Likely, way too late. We shall see.

Cool thing is that I'm local, so I have my fingers crossed. 

Ed


----------



## munkeeboi83 (Jul 7, 2007)

I haven't been on the forums in ages. Anyways, I was thinking about entering my POS car on the website. I'll see if I can find any old pictures before my car got ghetto-fied. My H701 has a few problems, maybe I can see if their engineers can fix it or something.


----------



## munkeeboi83 (Jul 7, 2007)

worse comes to worse if I don't get selected, I might ask my buddy to see if his friends at Alpine can pull some strings and get us in.


----------



## emrliquidlife (Jan 19, 2008)

I haven't heard anything...but...

I'd be willing to help shine/clean/wash someones ride in order to get in. 

I'm in LA County, but would be willing to travel. Heck, I'd even take Friday off to help. So long as I can get in.

Ed


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

munkeeboi83 said:


> worse comes to worse if I don't get selected, I might ask my buddy to see if his friends at Alpine can pull some strings and get us in.


employee discounts?


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Kewl ... just got my Alpine tatoo , b'tween the bumper sticker and the tat ... see you there


----------



## JP Fabrication (Feb 20, 2008)

James Bang said:


> employee discounts?


What are you looking to get?


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

crnacnac said:


> What are you looking to get?


nothing in particular, but it'll be nice to have a source for future refererences


----------



## JP Fabrication (Feb 20, 2008)

James Bang said:


> nothing in particular, but it'll be nice to have a source for future refererences


....


----------



## munkeeboi83 (Jul 7, 2007)

I still haven't gotten word back whether I got accepted or not. I don't think I will since I sent out my application pretty late. Anyone in the 626 area going? I wouldn't mind paying for gas to go in with someone.


----------



## emrliquidlife (Jan 19, 2008)

munkeeboi83 said:


> I still haven't gotten word back whether I got accepted or not. I don't think I will since I sent out my application pretty late. Anyone in the 626 area going? I wouldn't mind paying for gas to go in with someone.


I didn't hear anything either.

Do you know where the event will be?

I was hoping to get in some how. If I do, I have to go from there to Pasadena by 3:45, so if you need a ride back, I can give you the hook up.

Ed


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

It's in torrance.


----------



## emrliquidlife (Jan 19, 2008)

James Bang said:


> It's in torrance.


At the Alpine facility? What would happen if I just showed up. I wonder if they will be checking. I'm not trying to get freebies or the food, I just want to see the cars.

E


----------



## emrliquidlife (Jan 19, 2008)

Did someone just fwd me an invite?!

Or did I actually get selected?!!!

I never would have thought I'd get picked!


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

HMMM, too bad I will be at the other show. This has me thinking though, the Clarion has a bit of "trouble" with Symbilink and I have been struggling with a head unit choice. Maybe some F1 sponsorship if I showed?


----------



## munkeeboi83 (Jul 7, 2007)

I just got my e-mail saying that I got accepted. If anyone from the 626 area wants to meet up together to do a little car cleaning and drive down together. Please let me know. Send me a PM and I'll give you my cell number and maybe we can meet up together. I'm from the South Pasadena area.


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

atsaubrey said:


> HMMM, too bad I will be at the other show. This has me thinking though, the Clarion has a bit of "trouble" with Symbilink and I have been struggling with a head unit choice. Maybe some F1 sponsorship if I showed?


You never know, they might be interested. 

I'm planning on going to this Alpine event in the morning and then go to Super Autobacs afterwards. I might leave Alpine around 3-4pm... if i'm going. 

I have to finish my install tomorrow first.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Alpine is not going to sponsor somebody with something they don't make anymore  (f1)


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

way to rain on my parade due


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

welp, I'm ready for this.


----------



## emrliquidlife (Jan 19, 2008)

I'm still installing the Ipod kit on my car. Its what past 1 a.m.? My G-friend decided to come over and threw me off schedule.....

I'm the guy with the little Italian yellow car. Stop over and say hi. But don't expect much in the ways of the system. This car is for autocrossing. 

Ed


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

emrliquidlife said:


> I'm still installing the Ipod kit on my car. Its what past 1 a.m.? My G-friend decided to come over and threw me off schedule.....
> 
> I'm the guy with the little Italian yellow car. Stop over and say hi. But don't expect much in the ways of the system. This car is for autocrossing.
> 
> Ed


Forget the sound system 

Can we take it for a drive ?


----------



## emrliquidlife (Jan 19, 2008)

a$$hole said:


> Forget the sound system
> 
> Can we take it for a drive ?


I'm back early. Taking the girl out for din-din. Sun was quite strong. 

Alpine's folks did an AWESOME job with this show. Great staff. I'll post pics etc.

Didn't run into anyone I knew.

I did win a iDA-X100. The raffle was great! So many good things were raffled.

Ed


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

I won an ida-x100, too! Woo hoo

I wanted that w505 though...

This was a nice event. Alpine did an awesome job appreciating their customers.. It was fun, cool activites, good food, so-so live music, and lots of free stuff. I really enjoyed it.


----------



## emrliquidlife (Jan 19, 2008)

James Bang said:


> I won an ida-x100, too! Woo hoo
> 
> I wanted that w505 though...
> 
> This was a nice event. Alpine did an awesome job appreciating their customers.. It was fun, cool activites, good food, so-so live music, and lots of free stuff. I really enjoyed it.


Which car was yours? I wanted to hear other peoples systems, but I heard none. Would have been tough with the band playing etc.

Ed


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

There many bling bling bassheads there...

I was at the far back wall in a 96 black Toyota camry with the Image Dynamics logo across my windshield with white rims. 

There were some nice cars there. A few good sounding ones.. Many needed a lot of work.

It was also cool to see BigRed there along with John and the Dynaudio/Gensis van.

That Benz with the dual F1 processor setup sounded awesome.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

James, you lucky bastage!!  It was good hanging with you  The event was awesome. Alpine really went all out for this.


----------



## FG79 (Jun 30, 2008)

If I was in SoCal I would have applied....

Alpine W205, and PDX 4.150 is only Alpine equipment I have....would that have been enough to get by if your system is top notch SQ otherwise?

My friend owns 1 of 12 Alpine Lamborghini Diablos:

http://www.lambocars.com/hr/dia/diaalp6.htm
http://www.lambocars.com/hr/dia/diaalp10.htm
http://www.lambocars.com/hr/dia/diaalp4.htm

Think they would have given him a spot?


----------



## FG79 (Jun 30, 2008)

BigRed said:


> James, you lucky bastage!!  It was good hanging with you  The event was awesome. Alpine really went all out for this.


BigRed, do I read your sig correctly?

You have a W505 hooked up to F#1 head unit and/or processing??


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

yes, that is correct fg, the H900. That was before Alpine came up with their propietary link on the 2nd generation


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

Haha, Jim, it was great haning out u and u loved ones. You guys are cool people. I was so distracted by eberything else, I totally forgot to demo your car and check out the "sparkles." Next time...

Alpine gets a +10 in my book. This thing was great. FIVE rounds of raffles!!!! Free In-N-out, snacks, thai food, refreshments, models cars, pens, posters, lanyards, shirts, live music, rock climbing, and friendly staff. Also free sunburn!


----------



## donpisto (Jul 26, 2006)

Wish I could have been there, would love to have my Accord so I could see if I'd be selected to participate. Glad you guys had fun.


----------



## kenk (Feb 27, 2008)

The event was great. Excellent food, games, music, cars, RAFFLES. Only like 1/3 people showed up though. I got to meet Jon Whitledge and his famous Dodge Sprinter. Its probably the best system I've heard. I also got to do the V-power experience which is a booth with 2000 RMS pumped full of bass. I hope Alpine does another one. I took some pictures I would like to share. The lower res pics are from my phone because my camera was full. Enjoy!
http://s377.photobucket.com/albums/oo216/makaveli7hadon/


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

Here are my pics. I would've taken more but I was too busy having fun.

http://s8.photobucket.com/albums/a11/mobster909/Alpine Customer appreciation/


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

James I am not a real fan of BIG friggin drivers in the front door but my lord those 10's look good! I can only imagine how they sound! Looks like Alpine took car of you guys!


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

atsaubrey said:


> James I am not a real fan of BIG friggin drivers in the front door but my lord those 10's look good! I can only imagine how they sound! Looks like Alpine took car of you guys!


They make my idq8s look small. I think it's funny how they dwarf the 8"s. People don't seem to notice the 8"s in floors. I personally think they're small for 10"s, but they do their job REALLY well.

As for Alpine, they really showed their appreciation for their customers. One of their product development guy was giving surveys. I really hope they took my suggestions seriously...


----------



## munkeeboi83 (Jul 7, 2007)

I know I'm a little bit late for this, but I think Alpine did an awesome job with their Customer Appreciation Day. I know the turnout was a bit smaller than they had expected, but that meant more prizes for everyone to win. Some lucky SOBs got to win 2 prizes or more. I wish I could have won myself a nice W505 or an amplifier. 

I stayed with a few other SQ heads till almost 8PM. It was nice to talk to fellow SQ ppl and other DIYers (james_bang and his buddy, Richard the Solara guy, Big Red and some other ppl I forgot) there. The Alpine staff was very friendly and the In-N-Out burgers were pretty good. I didn't like the fake Thai food very much though. They had some pretty nice giveaways/goodie bags. They must have spent a lot of money on the event. I hope they have it again next year.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)




----------



## munkeeboi83 (Jul 7, 2007)

awww... no pictures of BigRed's updated Install. I haven't had much time to come out to the Autobacs meets in a while.


----------



## JP Fabrication (Feb 20, 2008)

Wow, what a day. ALPINE nows how to throw a party. I was parked in the front row, picked for a professional photo shoot in a tent they had setup in the back, interviewed by Eri Moriyama, Steve Brown checked out my car, he also gave me tour of the shop, pulled my car into his bay and had my H100 Imprint processor setup.

Nice to meet you James. Those are some small drivers in your doors

I would love to do it again anytime.


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

I never got to demo your ride after they tuned the imprint. soon enough....


----------



## kenk (Feb 27, 2008)

crnacnac you lucky bastard! but not as lucky as the guy that won the xbox 360 elite. i wanted that  i added some full res pics on the first page of my gallery i posted earlier btw


----------



## kenk (Feb 27, 2008)

http://blogs.eurotuner.com/6271612/editorials/alpine-car-show/index.html


----------

